# Jumpers with preys



## orionmystery (Apr 21, 2010)

The first two were shot in JPEGs ....the quality was quite bad.


----------



## Jacki (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice series! :thumbup: Not a fan of spiders, but these pictures are awesome!


----------



## NateS (Apr 23, 2010)

Love those last few with those gorgeous eyes.  Great shots.


----------



## Hardrock (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice, are these handheld?


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 23, 2010)

Prey doesn't have a plural. It's like moose. No such thing as mooses. :greenpbl:

They are pretty cool shots. Spiders seem to be the "in" thing to do macro work on these days. Seems like every thread I click on has a spider in it.


----------

